# Green discharge in Pregnancy



## momma_to_be

Hello. I am going to be 25 weeks pregnant, and since the very beginning of my pregnancy, my discharge has been a light green colour and has been globbing on my underwear. I have gotten a PAP swab done early in my pregnancy as a normal routine I get every 6 months due to the fact I had "gray cells" meaning I was at a risk of having cervial cancer. Everything came back normal, and I had even mentioned the green mucous, and he even seen it while doing the test. I was almost positive that when I was taking Diclectin, that THAT was causing it, but he had assured me that he's never heard of anyone who was taking that pill had green discharge. And well I've been off it for almost 2 weeks and I still have those annoying clumps of green discharge. It doesn't have a foul smell, and I've already have had the swabs done earlier on, and I can't get more done because I am placenta previa, and have been placed on pelvic rest. I'm just wondering if there are any other women out there who are experiencing the same thing as I am and have been assured that everything was "fine" and came back clear, but have green, clumpy discharge during pregnancy?


----------



## addie140910

I would say to get a second opinion. Since you have had it since the beginning of pregnancy perhaps it is not that big of a deal, but when my sister had green discharge it was actually her mucous plug coming out X_X. Now granted she fell, and the mucous came out when she was in the shower, but it was really scary because she had an appointment with the doctor the next day and they immediately scheduled her for a c-section because the baby did not have enough fluid around her. (even though they said it was the mucous plug, and that her water did not actually break and was leaking or something I don't understand how that happens but anyway.)

Not trying to scare you, but your health and baby's health is the most important. :) 

Good luck to you and baby! <3


----------



## starnicole

i would think probably normal since you've had it since the beginning. my discharge is yellow and has been the entire pregnancy (mixed with a little green occasionally). i talked to the midwife and ob about it and they said that it must be normal for me as it'[s been thoe whole prego and they had checked for infections. if you're concerned still, go see another dr.


----------



## Mamoosca

It sounds like thrush to me, it could also be bacterial vaginosis . I would ask your gp to do a swab and put your mind at rest that its something easily treatable xx


----------



## Little_Nugget

Mine is sometimes (around 1-2 times a week) elastic like snot and either yellow or greenish (sorry I know that's gross) but I've had three lots of swabs done so far testing for thrush and bv and they've been negative. I'm still paranoid to buggery because of my history but I think for some women this wacky discharge is normal.

If there's a streak of blood or it goes pinkish/brown n snot like that would make me think it's the plug. You can get a wet slide done where they swab you without using a nasty speculum. I've had that too cos I have awful spd and my pelvis is for want of a better word, shagged lol.


----------



## karla1

i have had exactly the same but i have loads of it (changing knicker twice/three times a day) i have had swabs done and get the results monday but have already been treated for thrush and its made no difference i also have had it since the very begining i will let u know what my results are tomorrow evening


----------



## emma.c89

sounds like thrush to me too. I'm also 25 weeks and since the start of pregnancy I had green discharge on and off but it never went away for about 8 weeks so last week I went to see my doc (not MW as she kept just saying to use cream which wasnt working my thrush was inside) the doc swabbed me and gave me a pessary and the 2% (stronger) cream. It's now gone :D


----------



## momma_to_be

Thanks ladies for all your posts. I would get a second opinion, but Drs are VERY limited where I am, and I am not allowed to have any more swabs or nothing inserted in my area because of my placenta previa. I've asked him multiple times and he never says anything of it. I am just hoping that it's just my bodies reacting to being pregnant. 
I have another appt on the 25th and I'll bring it up again, but so far until I get another ultrasound done to confirm if my placenta is moving, I can't have any other tests. :( So now its the waiting game...


----------



## Jaylynne

I have it every now and then but it doesn't burn, itch or smell. I went to the dr because of it and they said maybe yeast infection but it hasn't gone away since I took the meds for it. I think it may be due to post nasal drip I have at night.


----------



## Novbaby08

I have the same thing, greenish discharge, I told my doctor he said it was fine. Not sure why its green


----------



## emsie_123

Green is the first sign of infection. My MW told me to come into the GP if that happend for a swab.


----------



## xPH03N1Xx

okay... might be a bit "more than anyone needs to know" BUT, how often are you having sex? and does your OH leave some of his business behind? 
It takes a lot longer to come out during pregnancy, and well... if it takes a day or 2, this could be the green globs that your experiencing. 
I had the same problem and this is what my doctor put it down to. Totally thrush, bacteria and infection free..

EDIT: i just realised that your on total pelvic rest, so thats definitely not what it is. If your doctor isnt too bothered by it, and its not causing you any irritation then your probably fine and its just an odd side effect..


----------



## emma.c89

my doc did the swab on the outside more?? she just collected some of the discharge and didnt stick the swab inside me? not sure if youre not allowed that too I'm clueless, but yeah Id get a second opinion if I were you :)


----------



## karla1

as promised here are the results of my vaginal swab and urine sample

NORMAL, NORMAL and NORMAL

no yeast, no bacteria, no abnormal cells, no infections infact no nothing

Doc said in pregnancy some women are just unlucky and get lots of discharge and as long as its clear, white, pale yellow or pale green there is no worry. if it gets darker green or starts to itch or smell then that must be checked out but as it is 

I AM NORMAL!!!:happydance:
i dont get called that very often :haha:


----------



## blink_baby

Pleased to hear your test results where normal- it has gave me some reassurance as i have been getting quite clumpy green discharge on and off. I was swabbed and came back as thrush, but it didn't stop me worrying that it was something more and they missed it as they just tested for thrush. xx


----------



## Baby_AJ

I have this too, went to midwife at 12 weeks and she said thrush so gave me cream which didnt work.
Tried the tablet and then the pessary but it keeps coming back.
Am off to see doctor again on Weds to see if she thinks it thrush or just normal :)


----------

